# Gold Cup



## FES (Jul 10, 2006)

A simple question. Is the Gold Cup the best Colt in the 1911 style pistol? If not what is?

FES


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

*Imho...*



FES said:


> A simple question. Is the Gold Cup the best Colt in the 1911 style pistol? If not what is?
> 
> FES


All Colts are excellent....I prefer the Series 70 replicas....I like the original lines of a 1911, with verticle slide serrations, simple sights, and "normal" grip safeties.:smt1099


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

FES, I had what people lust over and sold them. Yes, I had a like new Series 70 Government and an Ace 22 Conversion unit. They were both terrible, I swear they were made on a Monday using parts made on a Friday. I sold them and i have never looked back. I currently own a Series 80 Gold Cup and it is perfect. My point is the Series 70 pistols are a prefered model over the Series 80 weapons but it didn't work out that way for me. Regards, Richard


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well Richard I for one am glad you got one working right for sure. There is nothing that ruin your day faster than having a new pistol that is jamming, and giving you a fit. I have shot some Colts and they were flawless. They are very good pistols from what little I have used them. Good luck with yours.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Gold Cup is a Target pistol not really set up for full power loads. Can be but If you want a carry get a Commander or a regular Gov model. I love my Colts . Their the only 1911 I will buy. I had trouble with others and so now its Colt .


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

michael t said:


> Gold Cup is a Target pistol not really set up for full power loads. Can be but If you want a carry get a Commander or a regular Gov model. I love my Colts . Their the only 1911 I will buy. I had trouble with others and so now its Colt .


I have a Colt Gold Cup Trophy. This one would not function with my target loads (3.9 bullseye, 185 swc). However, it had no trouble with 230 gr hardball factory loads. It it currently at the 'smiths getting the full treatment. another point of interest, it would only group 6" @ 25 yds. not good enough for my bullseye comp.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Benzbuilder have you tried different loads on your reloads? I shoot the 185gr lswc all the time with Win-231 at 5.3grs, and it is a very good round. It's not beating my gun all to peices either. Good Luck.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Benzbuilder have you tried different loads on your reloads? I shoot the 185gr lswc all the time with Win-231 at 5.3grs, and it is a very good round. It's not beating my gun all to peices either. Good Luck.


Yes, I tried several loads in the gold cup. It turned out to be the recoil spring, 16#. the smith cut it down, polished the feed ramp, hand fit the bushing to the barrel to the slide. now it will shoot anything i load in the mag. the group shrunk to 1.25 in @ 25yds.:mrgreen: :smt071


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well Benz your in the hunt now, sounds like. Good luck with her in the bullseye.


----------



## wetidlerjr (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't have one but the "Special Combat Government" looks like a hard one to beat or maybe the Gunsite models or maybe...










I do have a S70 GCNM and I like it right well. :mrgreen:


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Nice pair Bill. I bet they are great shooters.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Well Benz your in the hunt now, sounds like. Good luck with her in the bullseye.


Thanks Baldy, Actually the GC is my backup wad gun. My s70 govt is my primary. We have our regional next weekend. I'm hopping to break 2200 (out of 2700). We all have our goals.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well Benz besure and let us know how things go for you this weekend. Bill that's a fine looking pair you got posted there. I see your good at taking pictures too. Put good guns and good pictures together and I drool just that much more.


----------



## wetidlerjr (Oct 14, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Well Benz besure and let us know how things go for you this weekend. Bill that's a fine looking pair you got posted there. I see your good at taking pictures too. Put good guns and good pictures together and I drool just that much more.


Thanks ! I'll try to keep both up. :mrgreen:


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Well, Baldy, I managed to break 2200. I shot a 2263-29X. I also won my marksman class. It was my first time comming in first.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*U DA Man Benz..*

:smt023 All right Benz. #1 it don't get no better than that. Congrats on some great shooting. I had a feeling you was going to do well.:mrgreen: :smt038 :smt026 :smt045 :mrgreen::smt1099:smt023 :smt026:smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello. I think "best" means different things to different folks depending upon their envisioned uses for the pistol. That said, I've had mixed results with the Gold Cup or Nat'l Match Colt pistols. Most worked just fine and grouped very well and they were a way to get an adjustable sighted 1911 out of the box when the smallish fixed sights were the rule rather than the exception.









_This Nat'l Match Colt shoots quite well and certainly better than I'm capable of. I got it at a very nice price several years ago, but its surface was covered with very light rust. I cleaned it up and had a Brown Beavertail fitted too it. I also had a Brown hammer/sear installed and a trigger job done and the entire gun black parkerized. This one has a Wolff conventional 18.5-lb spring and is used with standard power loads. The staked-on front sight uses the small tenon and I'm told it will eventually leave the gun. When it does, I'll probably have a large tenon sight replace it._

Best.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*The Colt Gold Cup*

I had a 1984 vintage Gold Cup that had, as the dealer told me, been set up for hardball. This pistol was exceptionally accurate and functioned flawlessly with anything I put through it. I worked up a few hunting loads with light (185 gr bullets) bullets and shot a few crows with it. The old gentleman I was hunting with could hoot like an owl and wrap you up in crows. We would wind up a morning's hunt busting crows, and my Gold Cup accounted for its share.

The thing just lost too much brass in the woods to suit me.

A friend of mine had a Gold Cup in .38 Spercial, but that was strictly a mid-range target gun. While the .45 was short-recoil, the .38 was straight blow-back.

Bob Wright


----------

